# Thinking of doing a Witches' Party this year....



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Besoms, Crystal balls, pointed hats of different styles, one of your handmade pendulum boards would add to it of course, spell books, 

witchy hat treat boxes for favors and things, 

make witches ladders (the witch version of a rosary)

make an altar with decor of the seasons

bonfire?

apple candles/pumpkin candles

serve soul cakes

Halloween is witches New Year...have a black and orange new years

decor honoring the dead


sit around the "flaming cauldron" and tell a story chain.
http://www.ghoulfriday.com/halloween_party_games

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2109569/fun_halloween_games_for_adults.html?cat=74

http://www.catalogs.com/info/holidays/halloween-games.html

http://www.spookmaster.com/pumpkin-carving-patterns-partygames.htm


I know I know a little crazy but I wanted to help so bad and I hope at least one of these gives you good ideas.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Pokeno is a great game for lots of ladies. you play it like poker and bingo. everyone brings a gift wrapped in a blck trash bag so when you win you pick a gift and you really don't know what you are getting. you play 2 rounds. however ever many witches you have, say 10. and second round when you win you get to steal someones gift. it gets really fun! you could win a few prizes or none at all but it is still fun!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

This might be a little much, but if you get these started before they come it might speed things
up. Make your own Brooms ( small - large ) Make Candles or buy chunky ones & cut the flat sheets of wax with ghosts etc. stick on.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry, I'm at work & I have to come & go. Scavenger Hunt for Buckley parts.Just don't get in trouble with the Police, the first to get it together wins. You wouldn't catch me doing this & I would look up on how to protect your self, but do a Ouija session.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rikki, how exciting!! It has become one of my favorite things about the Halloween season, and the girlfriends have so much fun. 

We played charades one year in 2 teams with "witchy" themed words...like "witchy woman" "spell" "broom", etc. Used book and movie titles, too. Last year we had karaoke with a special CD made with "wichy" or "magic" songs. But after everybody got really toasted we broke out the heavy metal, I vaguely remember singing some Twisted Sister  We have played pictionary at our regular Halloween party before, and borrowed an easel to prop a big dry erase board on, that made things very easy. And of course we always give a prize for Most Glamorous Witch, Most Classic Witch and Most Original Witch. 

I always make witches fingers, and last year I made a spell book cake. I'll find some pictures. Last year's witches brew was margaritas (green) in a big glass jar. 

As for the decor, I used lots of old books, bats, candles, my carboard stand up of the WWotW. On my coat rack in the kitchen I hung a black cloak, a witches hat, some long black and white striped socks and rested a broom across the pegs, that was cute. I also made a broom holder out of a tall florists bucket painted black, and wrapped with orange crepe paper, with a sign on it that said "Park your brooms here" and put a whole bunch of my witches brooms in it and stuck it in a corner.

I made little witch hats out of sculpy clay last year, they were actually ornaments that you could hang up, and put them in little orange bags with a black witch stamped on the front, closed with a black ribbon, for party favors. 

I have a nice little invitation poem if your interested. 

Sorry to run on and on, but I've got lots of ideas for this one! I'll post some pics....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

here's some pics of some of the things I mentioned:

the treat bags:









the treats:









some decor:









witches brew (right) witches clothes hanging (behind):









the spell book cake:









AND the heavy metal karaoke  :


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

these pumpkins were super easy and VERY cute when done:


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OOOOOOPS!!! Wrong pic!!! Of course* those* pumpkins are very cute, too and sort of easy....


but here's the right pic:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone - any and all ideas are greatly appreciated!




MHooch said:


> I have a nice little invitation poem if your interested.


Hooch, I'd seen some of those pictures but I think you left the karaoke one out before.  

Yes, I'd love to see your invitation poem! That's one of the places I'm having trouble with. I don't typically send out invites for our big party because we do it as an open house for the gym - we invite every person we've ever come into contact with and tell those people to bring their friends too! So invitations are not my strong point! 

I'd also love to know more about your witch/Halloween version of Catchphrase. I've never played the actual version before but always thought it might be fun. 

Love that cake and the witch's clothes rack.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I must be big on Trivia but I think it really actually depend on what kind of Trivia. I would brag and say I am Mistress Trivia but I am being dumb. I do alots of trivia sometimes with themes or i would mix it all up. IF you would like... I could help you with the Trivia witch theme or something...

another game I found it to be popular is "Name that TV show or Horror Movie" 
like the question is the name. and you would have to name that TV or movie...
Ex. Leo and Piper or Karen White
Answer is Charmed The Howling
That game was good one. Alots of people agrued over the names belong to what movie or TV.

Eye of Newt Relay... Two teams you know how that goes.

Witch Pricking....... use a old doll dress like a witch. Under it you would mark the "devil's mark"
think of it like pinning the tail on the donkey, only the doll is fully dress and no one knows where the mark is... get it?

Eyeball Hunt Game is you fill a karge pot with cooked spaghetti noodles and then bury pings pong balls in the noodles. see who can find the most balls in set amount of time. 

I research for games as well trivia........ any questions or something email me :]


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Very beautiful pics HOOCH!!!! Looks like you had a grand ole' time.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I have always wanted to do a Witch BUNCO in October. Hooch your party looks like a blast.


----------



## Pumpkin_Patch (Jul 16, 2010)

The whole witches themed party seems like an excellent idea, and very classy..!!! Witches are a big symbol for Halloween.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rikki: here's the poem...I printed it on bright orange paper with various "witchy" icons. Pic of it in the thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70954-witches-wingding-invites.html

It's All Hallow's eve,
Let your spirit take wing
And join me here 
For the Witches Wingding!

Not one man will be invited
Just us girls for a fun night out!
Time to give our inner witches
Plenty of chance to come on out!

Witches attire is *REQUIRED*
So give your inner witch her voice.
Glamorous, glitzy, hag or sorceress,
It's up to you, you make the choice.

Games and fun, drink and food
Will put us in a festive mood.
Witching hour will be at eight,
Bring your broom, and don't be late!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Hooch!

So it's full steam ahead! I bought items to make invitations with today.  Soooo excited!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

With inspiration from MHooch's invitation wording, I came up with the poem to use on mine. 

For fun, food, and drink please be my guest
But no men or children, at my behest!
Witch attire is required and there’ll be a contest:
Enchantress or old crone – who will be the best?
So put on your best witch costume - one with panache - 
And hop on your broom; fly to my Be-Witching Bash!

The date, time, address, and RSVP information will be at the bottom. What do you guys think?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Really cool Rikki


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I found something you could use for food table

http://blog.thecelebrationshoppe.com/2009/10/05/crashing-witch-cupcakes/

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/10/16/halloween-cupcakes/

http://family.go.com/contests/cake-recipes/cakes/crashing-witch-10498/


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I absolutley LOVE those cupcakes with the feet sticking out of them!! Adorable!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, the crashing witch cupcakes are fantatic! I might look into making them.....cupcakes are such a pain....hmmmm....is it worth it?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rikki, your invite is fabulous. I feel pretty sure I have my list for the Catchphrase words somewhere, and I'll post them for you.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!  That'd be great Hooch!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So I did a Photoshop mock up of the invitation I'll be making.  I've already bought all the papers, vellum, stickers, and stamps. I also bought vellum envelopes to mail them in.

I'll be sure to post a picture of the real thing too when I get one done!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry I'm late to seeing this post. I'm so excited for you Rikki!! I have to admit though, where games come, I have no idea. Last year it was over 30 women and it's like trying to herd cats just getting awards and photos taken. Everyone is usually drinking and socializing furiously. I'd like to try a couple of simple games this year, but I'm at a loss right now. Your invitation looks pretty great - so I don't think you want my input on that.

The pics of how I decorate my house, plus photos of the party itself are on my photobucket links for 2008 and 2009. Every year my food is different - I just try and make it all finger food - less mess for me and everyone seems to like picking all afternoon (I start at 3:00 pm. until whenever). I usually choose 2-3 alcoholic drinks that are easy to have in pitchers so that they're low maintenance. Usually it's Wicked Rum Punch and last year was Golden Margarita (yes-straight out of the bottle!!) plus wine, etc.

I don't usually dedicate anything to witches per se, as far as decorating. I just go with covering the whole house pretty much for the entire month. I would invite every woman you know - and you'll be amazed how many people show up. If you have really cool friends - ask them to bring another lady. I just always REQUIRE that they dress - even if it's a black dress and a $1 hat. They do get more competitive every year though - that's the great part. I give out prizes for top categories (different every year). First year was trophies with witches on top (ordered online-very reasonable) and last year was "beauty queen" style sashes (also online, also reasonable) This'll be the 4th year - and I'm really looking forward to it. 

Also, I don't know if you're on Facebook or not - but last year I started a "Bewitched Bash 2009" group so that I could invite people via Facebook or keep them updated, etc. It's very simple and people seem to respond soooooo much faster than traditional means. You can message the entire group at once and also keep it private so that only the invited members can see your details, etc.

I hope this helps!!! Please let me know if I can be of any help to you - email or PM me.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond, Pandora.  I figured I'd send out a Facebook invite after the hard copies were mailed but I hadn't thought about making a group for it....something to ponder. I'll go check out your albums - I'd looked at the ones you'd posted here but never saw the entire collection.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Your invites look great, Rikki!! Here's a few suggestions for the Catchphrase game:

witch
wizard
potion
spell
witchcraft
bewitched
hocus pocus
bubble bubble toil and trouble
cemetery
ghost
old black magic
bedknobs and broomsticks
magic
black magic woman
witchy woman
season of the witch
I put a spell on you
magic man
superstition
Hansel and Gretel
evil stepmother
Malificent
Wicked witch of the West
Good witch of the North
The Craft
Practical magic
The Witches of Eastwick
The Witches
Fairy Tale
haunted house
goblin
ghoul
fright
bats
black cat


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And some more:
costume
tombstone
skeleton
bones
midnight
coffin
gremlins
scarecrow
owl
Spooky Hallow
Book of Spells
broomstick
conjur
eye of newt
toe of frog
wing of bat
tongue of dog
cauldron
Bell Book and Candle
Wizard of Oz
vampire
zombie
Bride of Frankenstein
Dracula
Mummy
Wolfman
Salem, Mass
spooky
creepy
Jack O' Lantern
pumpkin
Trick or Treat
spider
web
monster
alien
rats
mice
creepy-crawly
raven
mysterious 
boo
candy corn 
headless horseman
howling
Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hooch, thanks so much for finding them for me! That's such a big help!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You're welcome! 

I'm really looking forward to seeing pics of your party.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Woot! Ordered my costume today (going with store-bought since all my costume effort is going towards the big party)!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Picture? It is really rough, costume-wise. That is my last priority, usually. One year I spent a night working on making (decorating) a cool hat, but otherwise I stick to a basic costume and change the accessories every year. There's SOOO much more going on - you're making a wise choice. Find some cool accessories instead....Mama always said every girl needs a little black dress...she just didn't know it would be a witch's dress - LOL.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's what I ordered:




















And I made a purple and black necklace with matching earrings to wear with it. I don't have any pictures of them yet....will try to get some soon.

Now, here's to hoping that I'll look as good in the costume as the model!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice dress am I am sure you will look great in it! Love those shoes!!!!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Very nice Rikki! That's a great costume and I agree the shoes are fabulous. Let me know how they feel....I'm such a baby now about shoes and those heels make me nervous. Half the party I'm usually running around in bare feet - LOL>


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wonderful costume Rikki...I had seen that before and wanted it...but I don't have the body for it


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! I hope it looks as good in person as it does on the web. Pandora, I'll definitely let you know about the heels. 

I started making my invitations today! Sorry about the pictures - bad lighting and cell phone camera.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

pretty-ful


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I love the damask patterned paper - beautiful!! You're printing the invite wording on vellum, right?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have those shoes, they look FABULOUS....but they felt a little small to me in my regular size. Having a do-over, I'd order a larger size than normal. But the heels are a manageable height, and that's saying something...I _NEVER_ *EVER *wear shoes like that, and I didn't fall and kill myself


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

P.S. Rikki: That costume witll look *AWESOME *on you!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Aww, thanks Hooch!

Pandora, the damask paper is vellum. I'm going to be doing the wording by hand on each invite....all 30 of them - UGH! Why do I always decide to do things the hard way?  Anyway, I started on the first one today and I think it's going to look good but it's going to take a while to get them all done.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Rikki, that dress is stunning! You are going to look FANTASTIC! and the paper is beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished article! 

BW


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks BW! I'll try to remember to take pictures of the progress.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't been around since last fall, but realized that I have to get going on plans. We hosted our first Boo Bash last year and it was great. We will hold it again this year and I have a lot of new decor that I picked up the day after Halloween last year.

But, I also plan to host a Witches Wing Ding. I was so interested in this last year and loved all the photos and info posted here. I am very interested in the list of items you posted for the game, but am not familiar with the game itself. How do you play, Hootch


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The game is played in two teams. The goal for each player is to get their team to say the word or phrase chosen. One member of a team starts the timer and tries to get his or her team to guess the displayed word or phrase. A clue-giver can make any physical gesture and give almost any verbal clue, but may not say a word that rhymes with any of the words, give the first letter of a word, say the number of syllables, or say part of any word in the clue (e.g., "worry" for "worry wart"). When the team guesses correctly, the other team takes its turn. Play continues until the timer runs out. The team not holding the disc when time runs out scores a point. They also have one chance to guess the word or phrase, with team members allowed to confer; a correct answer earns a bonus point. The first team to score seven points wins. We usually use a three minute eggtimer, but you can make the time however long you want. I put the words/phrases in a witches hat (of course  ) and the teams draw them at random.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the purple and black! This sounds like it's going to be a wonderful party.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! This all sounds like so much fun! Makes me want to start cultivating some female friendships!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MHootch, thanks for the info on the game. I love it! This is such a wonderful and giving community. I just copied all the info and the great lists. Thanks so much.

The invitation to the Witching Bash is fabulous. Now, I just have to figure out how to makes something enticing.

Rikki, that costume is wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pandora, your photos of your two witch parties are fantastic. I have had a great laugh this afternoon and have lots of ideas for my party. TFS


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am trying to get an invitation together for my first witches event and I don't want to take too much from those of you that started this. I also am trying to find a way to include some of my friends who might not really be thrilled at the idea of Witches. I know that some of my friends at church would have fun with this, but since the official stance for them is nothing Halloween scary or evil, I have tried to find a way to include them. If they choose to ignore this, so be it. They would probably have a major heart attack just visitng my house at Halloween time anyway.

However, I did a sort of combined name thing from here and capitalized on the word Witchy and what each of the letters stand for...an acronym.

Wonderful
Intelligent
Talented
Charming
Helpful
You

Witchy


The front will have the acronym spelled out and some clip art. I don't have anything at home except Publisher, so at the moment this is rather plain.

the inside verse for the invitation:



Once a year for Halloween
Women gather at a be-witching scene
To celebrate at a Witchy Wing-ding--
For young, mature, single or those with a ring.

Guests are varied, but no men for the night.
Plan to attend and let your inner witch take flight!
Bring a gift ($10 or under) for a black cat auction all wrapped in a black trash bag style
So witches can haggle and cackle and not guess the contents for awhile.

Witch attire is required for all---pull out that pointy hat, and little black dress,
Or be daring and break witchy tradition, you’ll be sure to impress.
Be it glamorous, glitzy, croney, traditional, sexy, or something new
It is an evening to enjoy and celebrate the true witch in you.

We have one thing in common, we are all WITCHY, but, there is no evil at all---
Only women who are expected to perform magic and always be on call.
So hop on your broom and fly to my Haven for a well-earned night
It is sure to be an amazing sight!


(The name of my street is Haven)
I can't figure out how to insert a PDF or I would show it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally took pictures of the earrings and necklace I made for my costume! Plus, the costume came in. I think I'm going to have to shorten the necklace because the dress is not as low cut as it looked online. What do you guys think?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those are excellent rikki


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchy looking cheap shoes. 

I was in Target today and found a pair of clearance shoes for $6.24! They are black imitation leather (were originally $24.97--so not worth that) They are just simple flat black with pointed toes and a small heel. Since I don't have a pair of witch shoes, I jumped on them. What a deal.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Abracadbra witches hats finger food. My friend Luludou at Magical Holiday Home posted this link this morning. 


http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/abracadabra-hats-recipe.htm


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bubbling Cauldron food

Another link from Luludou.

There are other cool recipes here, but the hats and cauldron are a must for my WITCHY party this year.


http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/bubbling-cauldron-recipe.htm


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I finally took pictures of the earrings and necklace I made for my costume! Plus, the costume came in. I think I'm going to have to shorten the necklace because the dress is not as low cut as it looked online. What do you guys think?


Fab Rikki Love em! Well done you! I especially love the earings! 

BW


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Si-cotik, printersdevil, and BW! The earrings are my favorite too.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful! They'll look great with the witch costume you got.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Rikki, If you're down to the wire, there's always the Salem Witches murder mystery, which is a riot while still factually correct - until the very end of course! LOL! DM, email or FB me.

Can't wait to see the pics and hear all the deets!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been on a witch hunt for items to expand my witchy decor for my first Be WITCHY! party. I am so excited. 

I am concentrating on the planning, decor and food and not really worried about a costume. Although I have picked up several things that I could wear or use to make a witch prop. I found a wonderful black formal at Goodwill for less than $10. It is made out of crepe type (I think) material. It is short sleeves, but I can always add some sheer black material or gloves. I was excited to find this because I am an Plus Size and it is hard to find something to fit my more than ample boobs. 

I also found a new with tags skirt at Salvation Army that is red and black that I think would make a great witch costume. I found an old shirt in my closet in a black and silver glittery material that looks great with it. 

I also found another black dress with lots of potential. So, I will think about costume later.

I have also picked up several small size black dresses to use for props, witch masks to be used with them, various other items.

I've picked up some signs to use throughout the house and yard and am currently working on menu.

I can't wait for my first Be WITCHY! event.

I am working on Save the Date invites and think I will the magnet idea for those.

How is everyone else doing in prep?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, since my party is the first weekend in October, I think the ship has sailed for STD's!!  I like to send the actual party invites at least 4 weeks in advance, so that means I have roughly 2 weeks to get them together, addressed and out. 

Soooo... looks like homemade is NOT happenin' this year. I saw some really cute ones on invitationbox.com, and am just trying to make the final decision about which one I want. What do you all think?

http://www.invitationbox.com/note-id76.html

http://www.invitationbox.com/eid-li-027.html

http://www.invitationbox.com/sl-a-12392.html

I think my fav is the last one, with the polka dots, plus I can order it blank and print it myself, which will save some cash.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

P.S. I forgot to show you I decided on party favors...here's the link:

http://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/eyes-of-newt-clip-art-favor-boxes#slide_0

Good 'ol Martha!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

P.P.S. (sheeeesh, I can't remember anything )

Rikki, the jewelery is absolutely stunning!! Your talent never ceases to amaze me.

printersdevil, I wore a thrift shop dress last year with cool gloves, hat, shoes and jewelery (not to mention striped stockings), and it worked out great. I LOVE LOVE LOVE thrift store shopping. Never know what you'll find. Can't wait to see pics of your party, I love the Be WITCHY idea, that is brilliant!

Me and my daughter at WWW 2009:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been thinking about invitations for our Boo Bash, too. Since I am concentrating on the new WITCHY party, I have decided to use a witch theme for the BB this year. I am using the theme of a Bewitched Ball. I will be leaving some of my other decor but concentrating on the witches additions. 

Yikes, I didn't realize how close the time is. I might have to scratch the save the date ones or do it by email.
http://cayennepaper.com/item_855/Witch-Way.htm
I was thinking about having the save the date ones with a witchy shoe and found these that are a lot like the one you have. I just love them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also ordered these treat bags. I found them a long time ago on another site, but they were the regular price. I found these last week and ordered them. They were too cute to pass up for the price.
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...n=085&categoryId=&catTree=&clearance=&sid=eas


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, you guys have been busy! I've not got to work on my invitations very much since I've been sick. I'm hoping to spend some quality time working on them tonight...I've got less than a month to get them finished.

Hooch, I like the last one best too. That site has a bunch of cool witch invitations.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

just a thought...oriental trading has a party planner on their website and you can customize STD and invites for halloween, plus help yourself plan out your party. Not sure if the STD/invites are printable in the end because I haven't been all the way to the end, I was just checking it out. You might want to "fly by" and see if it helps?


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a thought - maybe try a variation of Dirty Santa - make it Wicked Witch, or something like that - but ask each guest to bring a gag gift, or Halloween gift, or some small item, gifts wrapped (in halloween colors of course! LOL) and do a little Wicked Witch gift swap, with every one stealing gifts and such.....

I think it might be fun to do something like that, other than at Christmas - cuz there's so many gift exchanges going on at Christmas...it'd be fun to do it when it's not a typical time to be doing gifts.

Just my 2 cents!! Good luck!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BevAnn, we are doing an exchange of gifts at my Be WITCHY party. My invitation calls it a black cat auction, but I just may change it to the Wicked Witch. I have been doing some changes to the poem that will be on my invite already. I hope they all bring something witchy to exchange. The way it is worded doesn't really say it has to be, but I am hoping....

I've also toyed with the idea of a Wheel of Torture type game called Spin a Spell. I just can't get it figured out.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Been working on my invitations and some other small projects. I finally got around to working on my jars to make them look more "witchy". This one isn't quite done - it still needs to be dirtied up. I'm thinking black wash in a spray bottle, spritzed over the jar lid, skull, and twine.









And I saw these great fake apples in the Dollar Tree - thought some "poison" apples would be a good effect for the party. This picture shows two done and one in progress.









I'd like to get this witch, add some bulk to her body, paint her apple to match, and create a creepy little display. We'll have to see how much cash I can spare though...








http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...adoResultId=5&nrpAltSearch=false&altText=null


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Love, love the apples. Those are looking great. I can't wait to see this all come together.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I really Love the apples Rikki!!!! Awesome work/idea!

Printersdevil I would keep it Black Cat Auction...has a good ring to it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been working on lots of plans for my party. I have also bought lots of black dresses at GW to use for props. I am picking up masks as I find them too. I am going to make the hanging props like I did last year. A balloon inside the mask helps it hold form. I then paint eyes on it and hang on a hanger or on a PVC pipe (may use the pool noodles for shape).


I have also ordered a very inexpensive witch hanging prop form ebay and am going to pick up a couple more of the $20ish ones like from Collections Etc. I know they are not very good, but will make for a nice witchy atmosphere without a lot of bucks.

This is so much fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Walmart has a great metal sign that can be personalized for Broomstick parking. It is great. Check it out. I would love it to use year after year but I have already bought a small one that says this.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Personalized-Halloween-Broom-Parking-Sign/7812677


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Found a great hanging witch on a broom yesterday at Big Lots. She has sound, too and was $25. They also had a large witch head with LED lights for eyes. I passed on her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

*Witch Hunt Game*

I am working on a game based on witches and television and movies. I wanted to do a DVD of scenes from these, but I don't have time. So at the moment I am planning to do a *Witch Hunt* throughout my front yard, house, screened porch and back yard. I will print up something that looks witchy for them to write on and they are to look for things that reference movie or television witches. The one who gets the most wins. I am working on something special to keep them from sharing lists. Since I will use this at my Be WITCHY party, I feel they will be compeititive.

Some of the things around the house will be actual props, others will be photos of the famous witches printed off and in frames or hanging on the walls, (I ordered a big one of the Oz wicked witch). I will have a pair of stuffed striped socks with the ruby slippers under the edge of the shed out back. I will also use the top of my flat stove for a reference to Hansel and Gretel with the meat pies with fingers sticking out and maybe a hand or leg in a stew pot. I got that idea from one of the women who host an annual witchy party---sorry I can't remember which one of you. I will have a big bowl of cherries on the table for a reference to the Witches of Eastwick, etc.

I may even add some of the theme music from the shows or series. Or, it may be a separate game like musical chairs. I could call it *Wicked Witch*. It could be fun with everyone scampering and trying to push each other out of the way.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rikki, those apples are *fabulous!!!!*

As a matter of fact, my daughter is going to be Snow White and I'm going to be the old hag/witch version of the Wicked Queen, and they would be perfect for my apple basket, huh? Off to Dollar Tree!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

printersdevil, that is a great idea for a party game...the find-the-witchy-references one I mean (well, they are all good, but this is the one I'm going to *steal* )

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

MHooch said:


> Rikki, those apples are *fabulous!!!!*
> 
> As a matter of fact, my daughter is going to be Snow White and I'm going to be the old hag/witch version of the Wicked Queen, and they would be perfect for my apple basket, huh? Off to Dollar Tree!!


Awesome! Yes, you absolutely need one for your costume!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So...I caved and got store-bought invites for the Wonderful Witches WIngding  I just plain ran out of time! I already got them and they are addressed and ready to mail as soon as my personalized stamps (sanctioned by the USPS) arrive. Here's pics of both:

http://www.hollywoodtoysandcostumes.com/1624608.html?src=CJ

http://www.zazzle.com/witch_postage-172589398465351711

Note-to-self: if you want to have homemade invitations, start earlier next year!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Store-bought invites aren't always bad.  I want the plates that go with those for my party but haven't been able to find them this year (either that or the ones that say "Don't Drink and Fly").

The stamps are a really cool idea!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Carved another "witchy" pumpkin today! Oh wait...did I post the one I did earlier? I don't think I did...so here are both of them! 



















And I'm thinking about adding this saying across my Wicked Witch pumpkin, either with paint or rub-on letters.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

They look great!! I especially like the lights inside, particularly the green one. Here's my favorite witchy pumpkin(s):


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THose pumpkins are great. I can't imagine carving all of that, Rikki. Very nice job. Mhooch, I love the painted legs and shoes.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Rikki, I have that same costume! Love it!! I also wanted to tell you that there is another thread (under props) named Witch props and ideas.. you really should post pics of your apples and pumpkins! I know everyone there would LOVE to see them!! They look great!! Mhooch, you should post your pumpkins too!! Too cute!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Kymmm, I can do that. I've been watching that thread for a while now....lurking. 

I've been busy today.....here's the flower arrangement I threw together. It's done in the colors I want to use for the party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome flowers. While I was pulling out things for my garage sale this weekend, I found a huge container of red silk roses. It was sent to me by my sister when my son died years ago. I kept it in the house for a long time and finally moved it to the garage after decor changed and years past. However, I have used it numerous times as a table arrangement. (silk is so wonderful to wash and use again). Today, I was looking at it and realized that the large vase has a tarnished look and could very easily be made into a nice spooky prop. I plan to buy black roses and pop the red tops off and change them out. I think it will be a nice look. 

I know that Mickey will get a great kick out of it as he looks down on the party.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome flowers. While I was pulling out things for my garage sale this weekend, I found a huge container of red silk roses. It was sent to me by my sister when my son died years ago. I kept it in the house for a long time and finally moved it to the garage after decor changed and years past. However, I have used it numerous times as a table arrangement. (silk is so wonderful to wash and use again). Today, I was looking at it and realized that the large vase has a tarnished look and could very easily be made into a nice spooky prop. I plan to buy black roses and pop the red tops off and change them out. I think it will be a nice look.
> 
> I know that Mickey will get a great kick out of it as he looks down on the party.


Instead of buying new flowers you can paint those ones black. Search under google for painting silk flowers.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes paint them, or you can even let some of the red show so they look like they are "rotting"


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I found some great vintage "witch" pictures in various places online, printed them out, and stuck them in frames from The Dollar Tree. These are my witch family photos.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rikki, would you share the sites you used. I printed out bunch of ghoulish pics last year, but forgot to save the sites. I remember having trouble getting some of them to photo frame size. ANy advice on that? 

Love your photos. I have some bookmarked of television and movie witches that I am going to try to print out for the bedrooms. I will use them in a Witch Hunt game.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Printersdevil, I don't have any idea what sites they came from - I just did several Google searches for, I think, Victorian witch and vintage witch. I had to sift through tons of photos to find these few.

As far as sizing them to fit the frames, what problem were you having? If the pictures were too small and got distorted when you enlarged them it's because they need to be enlarged in a different manner using photo editing software.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found some that I think will work. So many that I found are really images, but I did find some that are workable. Editing software won't help on the small sizes. THere are just not enough pixels in some of the ones I found last week.

Thanks, Rikki. Yours look great! Nice frames. too.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Editing software will help with the small ones - you just have to know how to do it. If you want to send them to me I'll take care of them for you (assuming you don't have a ton of them!). I'll PM you my email if you decide to do that.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I found some great vintage "witch" pictures in various places online, printed them out, and stuck them in frames from The Dollar Tree. These are my witch family photos.


What a fabulous family ensamble you have there!!

They look really authentic!

I really can't wait to see your pictures of your party, it's going to be great!

BW


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks BW! Yes, they do look authentic...I've been trying to figure that one out.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here are some not very clear pictures of the party favor boxes for the Wonderful Witches Wingding. They will be filled with lime green jelly beans. I downloaded the labels from Marta Stewart. (Good old Martha ) Got paper mache boxes, painted them, stuck on the labels and there you are!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! I might just have to sneak into these parties. And you guys have convinced me to have one next year.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Everyone is posting some really fantastic ideas!! I can't wait to see the "after" pics!! Everyone is so creative. 

Mhooch - I agree with you about the invitation problem - I'm up against the wall now and I'm sure store-bought is right there. I actually used the invitation you picked for my second year. I just printed my part on orange cardstock and put it inside....

Rikki - Love love love the apples!! You are soooo creative, I'm positively green!! 

Printersdevil - Lots of cute ideas! I can't wait to see your party pics. 

It's so amazing when all of this comes together!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Pandora - thanks! The apples are really easy though....just grab a black paint pen and some fake apples and go to work. You'll be done in no time. 



AmFatallyYours said:


> Looks great! I might just have to sneak into these parties. And you guys have convinced me to have one next year.


You're not too far from me - come on down! Are you on my Facebook page? I'll include you in the e-vite.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and I just realized that I missed Hooch's favor boxes - those are great!

Got my invites mailed yesterday. Working on a trophy for the best costume now...I'll post progress pictures later.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love those favor boxes, too. I was in Walmart not long ago (I usually avoid going there). On the clearance aisle they had a lot of wedding stuff including these nice round tin containers. They were for wedding favors and included the labels that could be printed. I wish I would have picked them up. They also had a lot of wedding invitations. Again, I should have picked up some for next year. i just wastn't thinking Halloween amid all the wedding stuff.


----------



## ghostesshostess (Aug 19, 2010)

*I would love you to send me the poem for invitations....I have totally been looking*



MHooch said:


> Rikki, how exciting!! It has become one of my favorite things about the Halloween season, and the girlfriends have so much fun.
> 
> We played charades one year in 2 teams with "witchy" themed words...like "witchy woman" "spell" "broom", etc. Used book and movie titles, too. Last year we had karaoke with a special CD made with "wichy" or "magic" songs. But after everybody got really toasted we broke out the heavy metal, I vaguely remember singing some Twisted Sister  We have played pictionary at our regular Halloween party before, and borrowed an easel to prop a big dry erase board on, that made things very easy. And of course we always give a prize for Most Glamorous Witch, Most Classic Witch and Most Original Witch.
> 
> ...


Would you send it to me.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

ghostesshostess said:


> Would you send it to me.


Hooch's poem is on the second page of this thead (as is mine).


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I had seen a pillow on Etsy a while back that inspired me to make my own. This will be a prize / part of a prize basket at my party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the pillow, Rikki.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My latest two projects:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So the "family photo" collection is now complete!









And here's the charm bracelet I made to give away at the party. I'm trying to decide if I should do one large gift basket for the best costume or if I should do door prizes throughout the night. I've got 8 gifts so far. But everyone is getting a favor bag too with a witch soap and magnet in it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Rikki I love the photo display and dang it I wish I lived near by and could weasle an invitation to that Witches party. then that way Id have a good chance of snagging that charm bracelet *


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Rikki, the bracelet is fantastic. Whoever receives it as their gift, I am sure will be over the moon! Well done you!

The "family" pictures look fab too 

BW


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

once again awesome job Rikki


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I love the bracelet. Your family portraits look fantastic. I still haven't gotten to those. I usually only work part time, but I have been working a lot lately.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Rikki I love the photo display and dang it I wish I lived near by and could weasle an invitation to that Witches party. then that way Id have a good chance of snagging that charm bracelet *


You've already been invited to ONE witch party and still haven't turned up!! I see how it is!!!

Beautiful bracelet Rikki! Are you going to be listing those on your Etsy site? Or if you're selling them on the side, let me know via email or PM. Awesome job!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! I had no idea the bracelet would be so popular!

Pandora, I'm currently out of the charms I used but I could order more if you're interested in one.


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

*Which Witch*

http://www.Retroween.com offers several different witchly decorations to choose from. "Enjoy, if you dare!"

What a fun idea! How about designating a small area of a wall to lean old brooms on, and a sign "Broom Parking". How about a small box near the entrance with a few sticks sticking out, and a sign, "Please leave wands at the door".


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

I lovvvve the bracelet! It looks retro


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Another sign idea....

Welcome to the
BLACK HAT SOCIETY (with picture of a witch hat of course)
Established 1692 (year of your choice)
Familiars welcome

Maybe a sign post with a bunch of arrow signs going in different directions saying: Witch way?

BLACK CAT CROSSING

WICKED WITCH INN
Come in and sit for a spell

GONE WITCHING
(Picture of a broom and wand)

SPELLING BEE
(picture of a bee in a witch hat)
Spells 10 cents)

The Witch is In
Spells cast 5 cents

Ollivander's Fine Wands 

Black Magic Potions

Beware of low-flying witches

Baby Witch on Board

Free Broom Rides
Oct 31st

Olde Witch Tavern
Hot / Cold Brew served here
Hag's Welcome
Open Dusk til Dawn

All Hallow's Eve
Let the Magic Begin!

CAUTION:
Don't play with magic

Eat, Drink and be Scary

Ye Olde Wicked Witch Shoppe
Fine Spells and Potions sold here

ANNUAL WITCH'S BALL
Salem, Mass

The Annual Witching Hour Meeting
Begins promptly at midnight
Capes, Cauldrons and Wands required
Drop in for a wicked-good time!

WITCH WAY FLYING LESSONS

Salem Witch Academy

a Salem license plate

If the broom fits, ride it

Bubble Bubble Toil and Trouble
Cauldron Co.
Spells Granted


Witch's Brew

Sign for the bathroom Door that can be changed from
The Witch is In 
to
The Witch is Out

Reserved Parking (with picture of a broom and frog)
All others will be toad 

Ye Old Salem Broom Co.
Established 1900

Witchy Woman 
Shawls, Capes, Shoes and Pointed Hats

The Garden Witch
Fine Herbs and Insects

Cauldrons R Us

Tarot Cards and Crystal Balls

Coffee House
Stop in for a Brew

I Believe in Magic

Home is where the hat is

Pumpkin Patch Inn
Get Squashed!


Also, how about having a few of those decorations with the witches smashed into the door/wall? 

You could make some old-looking spell books, (Hogwarts - A History, by Albus Dumbledore) (Advanced Potions, by Severus Snape) (Black Magic Spells and Curses, by Broom Hilda) (Everything You Always Wanted to Know about Spells, But Were Afraid to Ask), (Famous Witch's and Wizards), (Wizards are from Mars, Witches are from Venus), (Better Spells and Incantations), (Esmarelda's Cauldron Recipes - Wickedly Delicious), (Spellbound), (101 Things to do with bat wings), (Flying made Easy), (Are You a Good Witch or a Bad Witch?), (A Witch in Time Saves Nine), (The Witching Hour - Midnight Madness), (The Wizard of Oz) etc., or some old tattered parchment sheets and scrolls with spells written in caligraphy to scatter around on tables

Don't forget black cats

Borrow or find some old rings to wear

Need some old-looking bottles labeled: Witch Hazel

Striped stockings (stuffed) with old witch shoes (like the wizard of oz)
sticking out from under the bed, or sofa?

Love your idea of the old witch pictures.....and the old tv / movie witches....don't forget..... Which Hazel? And Lucy from Charlie Brown and the Great Pumpkin in her witch costume, and Glenda the good witch, and the wicked witch of the west, Wicked witch of the East, Samantha, Tabitha, Endora,
Sarina, Aunt Clara, Uncle Arthur, Lily Munster, Morticia, Elvira, and don't forget, the kitchen witch

Don't forget to have a Ouija board laying around, or use it as a serving tray!
If you're having a small crowd, you could get several Ouija boards and use them as placemats!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Retrohal, I have a place for brooms in my entryway. (or will have for the party). I also want the metal sign from Walmart online about broom parking!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh retrohal, I am in love with this topper from the site you posted. I am so out of funds though.


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

How cool that you mentioned Aunt Clara. She, Marion Lorne, the actress, RIP, grew up in our town, West Pittston, PA.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have bookmarked a bunch of television and movie witches to print out and frame if I get the size to work. Aunt Clara was one of my favs.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been working on the trophy for my Best Costume award. Here's what I came up with (I'm also going to make on for my regular Halloween party) - a candle holder from The Dollar Tree, a small witch bust from Michael's, some Great Stuff foam, and stone spray paint!

My original thought was to use silver spray paint on in but I couldn't get the foam smooth enough to look good. The stone paint provided enough texture to hide the flaws in the foam.

Total cost is $4 per trophy!

The witch trophy, already encased in Great Stuff that has been carved down to size. The other trophy pieces to show you the "before" status.









The witch trophy finished! Or is it? I may give it a once over with a black wash before sealing it....not sure yet.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it is nice the way it is Rikki, but the blackwash intrigues me


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 23, 2010)

MHooch said:


> OOOOOOPS!!! Wrong pic!!! Of course* those* pumpkins are very cute, too and sort of easy....
> 
> 
> but here's the right pic:


!!! I love those.. it gave me an idea 
As for the other pics, it looked like a great party!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm glad my thinking cap was on. I haven't seen the show in quite awhile, and I adore Aunt Clara too! She's my favorite relative on Bewitched. Also like Samantha's dad....but can't think of his name....oh....it just came to me....Maurice! 

Cool pumpkins!

The Awards are looking fabulous! Don't forget to put some sort of a label on them to describe what they are for, and you might want to put the party date and info on the bottom for posterity!. Something like....Handmade for you by _____ for Oct ___ 2010 Party, or whatever info you want to include.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

For the witch party I'm not going to label the trophy because the winner will also get a beauty pageant type sash. I will have to label the one for the big party though....I'm thinking about a toe tag hanging around it with the info on it.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Toe tag is is a great idea!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't forget some Halloween music....I have a bunch, these are my favorites....

WACKY WEIRDOS (Ktel)
Witch Doctor, Monster Mash, Ahab, the Arab (not exactly politically correct), Transfusion, Kookie, Kookie (Lend me Your Comb), The Purple People Eater, Baby Sittin' Boogie, Dang Me, Mr. Custer, The Flying Saucer (parts 1 & 2). I like most of the songs on this one


Billboard presents FAMILY SCARYTIME CLASSICS
The Addams Family (main theme), Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, (Theme from) The Munsters, The Headless Horseman, The Blob, Dark Shadows Theme, Bewitched, Casper - The Friendly Ghost, This Is Halloween, Twilight Zone

Dr. Demento SPOOKY TUNES & SCARY MELODIES
Werewolves of London, A Nightmare on My Street, The Haunted House of Rock, Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman, Castin' My Spell, Halloween Spooks, Bo Meets the Monster, My Son, the Vampire, Nature Trail to Hell
I don't like some of the songs on this one, but it has some good ones that aren't on the other cds

HALLOWEEN HITS
Monster Mash, Haunted House, The Blob, Ghostbusters, Twilight Zone, The Purple People Eater, The Addams Family (main title), I Put A Spell On You, Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, Martian Hop
It's worthing having duplicate songs just to have the Haunted House song by Jumpin' Gene Simmons.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been very busy today! Here's the trophy with the black wash on it. It's a very subtle difference.










I've also been putting together the party favor bags. I'm including some witch soaps I ordered from www.agonysdecay.etsy.com and 2"x2" tile magnets.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those magnets are awesome. The blackwash as you say is subtle but the difference is intresting. Makes it look more like granite


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the trophy


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Si-cotik and NewbieHaunter!

So, tonight is the night! I still have a few things to do today to get ready for it but I think it's going to go well. I'll try to get lots of pictures tonight and have the up for you guys in the next couple of days (I'll make a new thread for the pictures)!


----------

